# dec throwdown chilie shrooms



## miamirick (Jan 10, 2010)

heres some shots of how i came up with the chilie mushrooms
first one was with jalapeno cheese but i forgot the code word
cored out the portabella mushroom caps
add some of the bosses chile
fry some bacon and crumble it on top
top with your favorite cheese
smoke for about one hour at 225


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds good rick.  I am keeping this in mind.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 10, 2010)

so next week i made some more remembering TO ACTUALLY PUT THE CODE WORD IN THE PICTURE, my daughter was home from gainesville so she wanted cheddar cheese instead of jalapeno 
they voted against the christmas platter saying it was too big and made the shrooms look small in relation so we went with the plate

thanks again for the votes
gotta get back to the kitchen and "work" on the jan entry!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

They didn't look small to me. I really liked your entry there Rick and to tell you the truth I just mite steal this one. We really like portabella mushrooms and have a good recipe for them too but this one would be a good new addition to the menu.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 10, 2010)

LOOKS  gooooood thanks for the thread


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks Good Rick, Thanks ...


----------



## john3198 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kooks great, Rick. I love smoked portobellas.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick for what's its worth I loved you idea and Q-view, and I voted for it....I just hope you're around after this deep freeze to compete again. :)


----------



## fire it up (Jan 10, 2010)

Mushrooms...one of my favorite things smoked or not and that Qview is mouthwatering!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Rick  It was a great entry and I'm sure will be replecated by many!


----------

